# Aslan yattığı yerden belli olur



## ByCK

Aslan yattıgı yerden belli olur
my friend writen me ı dont understand , ı dont find it any websites


----------



## mad_rock

it is a Turkish proverb whose translation is 'lion is credited with place where it stay'
lion is a strong and charismatic animal. the place where it live should be tidy and clean. if you want to encourage someone to be tidy you can use it proverb


----------



## hcanbyrm

old-fashion.

Cross-posted


----------



## analeeh

I think I would translate it as 'you can tell a lion by where he sleeps'.


----------



## hcanbyrm

exactly


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

ByCK said:


> Aslan yattıgı yerden belli olur
> my friend writen me ı dont understand , ı dont find it any websites


 In addition,

That where a lion lies is , its characteristic.


----------



## hcanbyrm

For instance,  If the person(which means lion in idiom) messy. It illustrates him as a messy person. Not taking care of anybody except himself. Even though he becomes aware of.


----------

